# 8 Weeks old Signs of Blood in his Poo!



## Cockapoo-Alfie (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi everyone, my first post to the forum 

We collected our Cockapoo from the breeder 1 week ago 3rd March 2021. He'd had all his vaccinations required prior to us collecting him. Following the advice from the breeder we've been feeding him with raw chicken supplied by the breeder but for the last 4 days we've moved on to puppy food mixed with puppy biscuits.

We've noticed signs of blood in his poo which is worrying however, in every other respect he's an active and happy puppy.

Any advice?

Thanks
John


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pups can get really poorly very quickly so I would get a vet check. Generally avoid fast changes of food for pups especially as they can cause upset tummies.

Hope all is ok


----------



## Nancy&Lola (Jan 28, 2021)

The raw chicken is worrisome; call your vet!


----------



## Cockapoo-Alfie (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for your replies. I'm glad to say that 'Alfie' has been given a thorough check by a local vet and all is good.









Alfie on the naughty step


----------

